# Transportation from the Kahului airport to the Marriott Ocean Club



## PaulaC (Feb 17, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with private transportation on Maui?  Some of our family had a flight schedule change, and we don't care to wait at the airport for an additional 3 or 4 hours.  They aren't interested in renting a car and would prefer an Uber or a car service.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 17, 2018)

My brother checked on using Uber to get to the airport from Ka'anapali, when he flew out to visit us on Kauai for a couple of days last week. It would have cost $70 each way, so he just parked his rental car at the airport.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 17, 2018)

If you google it, you'll find links to the bus that goes from Kahului to a variety of places on West Maui.  The service could be run by Roberts of Hawaii IIRC.  I recall that the cost per person was around $35 one way.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> If you google it, you'll find links to the bus that goes from Kahului to a variety of places on West Maui.  The service could be run by Roberts of Hawaii IIRC.  I recall that the cost per person was around $35 one way.


Maybe I'm spoiled, but I wouldn't want to start my Hawaiian vacation by dealing with luggage, and multiple stops, on a bus.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 17, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Maybe I'm spoiled, but I wouldn't want to start my Hawaiian vacation by dealing with luggage, and multiple stops, on a bus.



Ha ha.  You and I think similarly.  I had earlier looked up using the Maui public transit system and found that it is theoretically possible to take public transp from the airport but it involved two or three segments and took perhaps 2 hours or something equally horrible.  

My SIL took the Roberts Bus from the airport to Kaanapali.  I understand that it was actually a fairly pleasant ride and there weren't an unreasonable number of stops.  But, it was her decision not to rent a car or hire a taxi.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Ha ha.  You and I think similarly.  I had earlier looked up using the Maui public transit system and found that it is theoretically possible to take public transp from the airport but it involved two or three segments and took perhaps 2 hours or something equally horrible.
> 
> My SIL took the Roberts Bus from the airport to Kaanapali.  I understand that it was actually a fairly pleasant ride and there weren't an unreasonable number of stops.  But, it was her decision not to rent a car or hire a taxi.


I googled to see what was available for transport.  Bus, taxi, shuttle, car service, Uber.  Website I found showed pricing, don't know how accurate it is.  But the information is out there, and easy to find.


----------



## PaulaC (Feb 18, 2018)

Since this is a family of four with a very long day of flying, they do not want a shared ride.  Luanne, what was the website that you found?  Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 18, 2018)

My daughters had a later flight than we did and they took Uber from MOC to the airport. Under $60. Even at $70, you would expect something less expensive for transportation for a family of four?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2018)

PaulaC said:


> Since this is a family of four with a very long day of flying, they do not want a shared ride.  Luanne, what was the website that you found?  Thanks for all the suggestions!


I'm looking, but I'm not finding the website that showed all of the compared costs and options.  Right now all that is coming up are shuttle services (which most likely would be a shared ride).  I'll keep looking and post if I find it again.

I found what I'd seen before. Again, I can't vouch for this website, or the accuracy of the prices quoted. But, it does give you an idea of the options available.

https://www.rome2rio.com/map/Kahului-Airport-OGG/Kaanapali


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 18, 2018)

$70 for private cab of 1-5, plus tip.  For a 45 min to 90 min drive and no guarantee of a return fare, sounds pretty cheap for four to me.
http://www.mauiairporttaxi-shuttles.com


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> $70 for private cab of 1-5, plus tip.  For a 45 min to 90 min drive and no guarantee of a return fare, sounds pretty cheap for four to me.
> http://www.mauiairporttaxi-shuttles.com


Sounds reasonable to me as well.  We routinely use a private car service for airport transport both in the San Francisco Bay Area and NYC.  We like it because we don't have to stand in a cab queue, and we trust the companies we use.  We always rent a car on Maui so I don't have experience with any of the cab, or car services there.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 18, 2018)

We use Fly Shuttle $10.00 per person to any Waikiki location


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2018)

Braindead said:


> We use Fly Shuttle $10.00 per person to any Waikiki location


Wrong island.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 18, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Wrong island.


Ya wrong thread! LOL!! There’s a different thread on Oahu it was in the Hilton forum


----------



## PaulaC (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  The prices seen so much more reasonable than we pay at home.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 18, 2018)

I can relate Paula, ever time we take Uber to Maui from San Antonio it costs a fortune.


----------



## PaulaC (Feb 19, 2018)

LOL!  Yes, we find the same situation from Austin......


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 20, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> I can relate Paula, ever time we take Uber to Maui from San Antonio it costs a fortune.


That's because you forgot to tell Uber you wanted the Star Trek Teleport option. Much cheaper and much faster.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

And Austin would still be $200 cheaper to teleport out of than San Antonio. ;-(


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 21, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> And Austin would still be $200 cheaper to teleport out of than San Antonio. ;-(


Unless Austin passes a city ordinance banning "Uber BeamX"


----------

